# Not recieving topic reply emails



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2008)

I do not seem to be receiving topic reply notifications anymore. I was really active for a while in the m3 sakura threads over on the m3 board, and I was getting tons of topic reply notifications per day, they started slowing down, and now for any thread I reply to or start, I get no notifications anymore. And I always choose instant notification too. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

You're using the same e-mail address as you signed up with?


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

Pretty sure this is a known issue, it hasn't been working for a very long time


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> You're using the same e-mail address as you signed up with?



Yes. I used to actually recieve the emails. Then I changed nothing in my prefs, and one day they started to dwindle down to the point that I did not recieve any more.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't been receiving PMs emails too. Been like this for past 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't received any e-mail notifications for ANY of my subscribed threads from GBAtemp since the forum upgrade.   I've said this many times in various threads.  It's never been fixed and no explanation as to WHY it's happening has ever been given AFAIK.

And yes, my email address has been the same since I signed up.

I also understand that some people don't have this problem.  WHY?!?

Here's the thread (and poll) I made about the issue:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=24&t=86995


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Mine notifications were coming to mail until week ago, or so...And then nothing, I was getting PM's here, but no notifications in my mail...and today I got all notifications I weren't getting in past week, around 30 of them..
So either they fixed it, or something weird happened, and everything was send my way at once..


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2008)

We're looking into it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Take your time......I'm here every day, so it isn't a problem for me if I don't get notifications!!

But, I see that many people really need that option!


----------



## Costello (Jun 13, 2008)

Fix'szored


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Fix'szored


It should work now. Let us know if you continue to have problems.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice to hear this..

I'll get back to you if I experience any more problems..


----------



## Rayder (Jun 13, 2008)

I set this topic to notify me of replies.  We shall see.

I won't know until I got back from work though.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm certain that "Delayed E-mail notification" is set to default. Try changing it to "Instant e-mail notification".

Go to your Messages then Subscriptions then you can tick/check the boxes of the topics/forums that you want to be sent e-mails to if there's something new then pick at the drop-down list.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, I've just received two 'instant' notifications telling me about replies made lunchtime yesterday.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 13, 2008)

I still received no notification.  I set the option for instant notification too.  Nothing in my inbox, nothing in my spam box.

Someone replied recently to my topic here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89851&hl=

I didn't receive an email notification for that either.

I'm also subscribed to the official cheat.dat thread and never receive notifications on that either.


----------

